# Impulse buy a new LCP II



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I went to Bass Pro Shops to look at new 22 pistols for a possible Christmas gift for my oldest (15 years old) grandson. I got him his first shotgun last year so he could go turkey hunting with his dad and me. I wanted to see if he would treat it with respect and follow our safety requirements before getting another firearm and he's been great. I buy most guns from smaller gun stores, but like to browse Bass Pro for its large selection. None the less, the guy that waits on me knows I'm capable of impulse buying so doesn't hesitate to wait on me. Just a couple of months ago, I bought a Remington R1 Enhanced when I stopped by for a new carbide sizing die. I'm a sucker for a new gun, if I can justify the use in my head and it doesn't take much sometimes. ;-)

I'd been thinking about a new pocket carry gun and liked the Ruger LCP but hated the trigger on one I rented. I tried the LCP Custom with the red trigger and found it to be considerably better but couldn't find one for sale at any local gun store. Those who called their distributors also said none were to be found. I knew Ruger had just announced a 2nd generation LCP II but figured it would be months before they actually hit the shelves. The trigger and sights are supposed to be a lot better. I made comment about it to my salesman while pointing to the empty spots on the shelf. He said, you know, we just got in our first LCP II this morning. Want to take a look at it and try the trigger (he knew where this was going)?

Let me say, the sights are better, but that trigger pull is superb. It's more of a single action pull at I'm guessing six pounds and very crisp. Without a safety, you aren't going to want to be muzzled at the range by some beginner, that's for sure. :target: 

It all feels pretty darn usable now. It will use the old LCP magazines, but if you choose to use new LCP II mags, the slide will lock open after the last shot, a great improvement, in my humble opinion. 

Anyway, cutting to the chase, I bought it, paid for it and it's sitting beside be right now. No 3 days waiting with your CC permit. I'm going to bring the manual with me to Sonny's BBQ to read while I'm waiting for my ribs. I need to order mags, put in range time, and decide on ammo before it replaces my 9mm Shield as a carry gun, if it actually does. So far, it looks great as an alternative carry when I want it in my pocket. 

Take care,

Craig


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

They definitely improved it, but I'd still rather have the 9mm Shield or the XDs.45 for a pocket gun. Yes, it 'prints' through your pocket, but I don't care. I'm much more likely to hit where I aim, and that is much more likely to stop a very determined attacker. I added a laser to my 'old' LCP and it helped, but I'm still not that confident with it.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Bisley said:


> They definitely improved it, but I'd still rather have the 9mm Shield or the XDs.45 for a pocket gun. Yes, it 'prints' through your pocket, but I don't care. I'm much more likely to hit where I aim, and that is much more likely to stop a very determined attacker. I added a laser to my 'old' LCP and it helped, but I'm still not that confident with it.


I think you could be right. As I said, it will take range time and practice before I carry this new LCP II at all, so I'll continue with my primary carry gun being a 9mm Shield. I'm not so much afraid of the stopping power. A 380 is not that much worse than a 9mm when you get better ammo. I have a box of Sig Elite to begin with in 90 grain JHP. I use 124 grain Gold Dots in my Shield. I really like them. Speer calls them +P with low flash powder, but I feel no more muzzle flip than range ammo to my hands. I'll probably practice with American Eagle 95 grain FMJ range ammo.

As far as being able to hit with it, that'll probably just take time and training, I hope. I always have a bit of a problem with very small firearms. I doubt I'll have a problem with center mass at 7 yards, but my personal requirement for a full time carry option is for me to be consistent on a 6 inch plate at 25 yards and that can be very hard for me and a small gun. The S&W Shield took me a while before I felt reasonably confident so this little thing might prove impossible, but I'll give it a fairly long try. This November, I'm spending a few days with my uncle at the family ranch. We've got a nice outdoor range there and I'll spend some time on it. Lots of steel at various ranges.

Anyway, good luck with your LCP. Seems you have it under control well enough.

Take care,

Craig


----------

